# Tricolour: why not add harp to it?



## joe sod (8 May 2011)

ive always thought the tricolour looked a bit nondescript and not very unique as it looks like italian tricolour and ivory coast, would it not be a good idea to add the harp to it which is the official stamp of ireland anyway


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2011)

Something like the harp in this flag?







"Protectorate Jack"
(1658-1660)


----------



## csirl (9 May 2011)

Why not go back to the former flag - green with gold harp?


----------



## Yorrick (9 May 2011)

Or why not be like the gobdaw behind the goal in Goodison Park on Saturday.
Just have the Tricolour with EVERTON written across it.
p.s you can substute Everton with Chelsea, U2, Wolfe Tones whatever you fancy


----------



## DB74 (9 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Or why not be like the gobdaw behind the goal in Goodison Park on Saturday.
> Just have the Tricolour with EVERTON written across it.
> p.s you can substute Everton with Chelsea, U2, Wolfe Tones whatever you fancy



What about "Liz Go Home"


----------



## micmclo (9 May 2011)

csirl said:


> Why not go back to the former flag - green with gold harp?



That's the Leinster flag! 
You'll have three unhappy provinces if you do that

Here are the flags of the four provinces
[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og (9 May 2011)

Ironic that the tricolour, which as far as I know dates back to 1798 and the uniting of all Irelands people, with the white symbolising peace between the green & the orange (and sure if I'm completely wrong its a nice thought), has become (to those in Norn Iron anyway) a provocative symbol.

In the long run if the 32 counties were to come together, with maybe the whole lot re-joining the commonwealth (which, as far as I'm concerned is an economic club it would be no harm to be part of), the tricolour & anthem would no doubt be ditched.

You'd end up with something watery like an orange harp on a white flag and an Irelands call type anthem (or worse, 5 flags and 4 anthems). 

The gold harp on dark green looks well and would get my vote if we were going with a change for the 26.


----------



## csirl (9 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> That's the Leinster flag!
> You'll have three unhappy provinces if you do that
> 
> Here are the flags of the four provinces
> [broken link removed]


 
I was thinking of the Irish flag of 100+ years ago.

http://flagspot.net/flags/ie-green.html

I think its distinctive and has some meaning. The official State Harp on a green background would be appropriate for today and have more historic significance given that the harp symbol dates back 1,000s of years.


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2011)

Like this one?


----------



## DB74 (10 May 2011)

What about a begging bowl in the centre?


----------



## horusd (10 May 2011)

DB74 said:


> What about a begging bowl in the centre?



Lol. .  I remember reading somewhere that the old colour for Ireland was a royal blue. Have to say I think that would be much nicer, I think the President uses a blue flag.


----------



## Deiseblue (10 May 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> Ironic that the tricolour, which as far as I know dates back to 1798 and the uniting of all Irelands people, with the white symbolising peace between the green & the orange (and sure if I'm completely wrong its a nice thought), has become (to those in Norn Iron anyway) a provocative symbol.
> 
> In the long run if the 32 counties were to come together, with maybe the whole lot re-joining the commonwealth (which, as far as I'm concerned is an economic club it would be no harm to be part of), the tricolour & anthem would no doubt be ditched.
> 
> ...


 
The Irish Tricolour was conceived by Thomas Francis Meagher who was born in Waterford - his birthplace is now the Granville Hotel on the Quay.

The flag was first unveiled in 1848 at 33 The Mall Waterford . an event celebrated this year in the City.


----------



## ivuernis (10 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Lol. .  I remember reading somewhere that the old colour for Ireland was a royal blue. Have to say I think that would be much nicer, I think the President uses a blue flag.



Yes, it's the Presidential Standard, a golden harp on a blue flag (St. Patrick's Blue as it's called). Must say I like this flag too.


----------



## micmclo (11 May 2011)

The Presidential Standard looks very well

Not a bad call for our next flag


----------



## csirl (11 May 2011)

ivuernis said:


> Yes, it's the Presidential Standard, a golden harp on a blue flag (St. Patrick's Blue as it's called). Must say I like this flag too.


 
To get anal, the original blue used in ancient times was a lot lighter - a deep shade of sky blue (see Celta Vigo football shirts). This was the original celtic colour associated with Ireland for 1,000s of years. The green only became associated with us due to the land league flag of the 18th century.


----------

